# What issues to avoid when integrating own labels?



## atrolinger (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi, we were curious what issues to watch for as we would like to remove the original tags and re-label with our own logos? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You need to follow relabeling laws. Your custom labels need to feature Country of Origin, Fiber Content, Care Instructions and RN Number. For guidelines on how to do all this, check out:
Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------

